# Sump pump discharge & ice



## Code Neophyte (Dec 10, 2010)

Curious as to how those of you in the northern climates deal with sump pump discharge, when it discharges on a public way and creates an ice skating rink.

Do you first of all disallow sump pump discharge on a public way?

If not, do you address it through Section 507 of the Property Maintenance Code?

We currently have nothing that specifically addresses this, and are wondering as to the best way to tackle it.


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 10, 2010)

How about 3201.4 (2006)?


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, Coug Dad!

Now a couple of questions:

1.  Could a critic attack that section on the basis that the language specifies "walking area", and in many or most of the cases here, the discharge is directly to the curb line, which flows into a traffic area - not a "walking area"?

2.  I've always been a little unclear about this:  On one- and two-family dwellings, since the IRC is silent on the matter, does the IBC then apply?


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 10, 2010)

Discharging into the street would be a DOT type question.  Discharge is prohibited by IBC across a sidewalk because a sidewalk is part of the Building Code exit discharge.

I don't work in the IRC


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, that's more or less how we've handled it to this point - once it gets to right-of-way, it's Public Works' problem.  It seems to me it could easily fit into our defined nuisances, as it does constitute a "public" nuisance once it enters right-of-way, and it is caused in whole by the structure and design (or lack) thereof.


----------



## Mac (Dec 13, 2010)

Drainage is not permitted onto our municipal sidewalks by Village ordinance. If the owner can get the water onto a village street the stormwater system will take care of it. The vague language in the IRC refers to a mythical "approved place of discharge"

And never ever discharge a sump pump or roof gutters into a sanitay system.


----------



## darcar (Feb 14, 2011)

The plumbing code req's discharge to be a minimum 10 feet from property lines thus pretty much trumping all the other departments req's. The building code states you must provide a certain slope away from the foundation so where it goes from there is up to gravity and grading.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 14, 2011)

Are you refering to

SUBSOIL DRAIN. A drain that collects subsurface water or seepage water and conveys such water to a place of disposal.

If so the locations are given

SECTION 1111

SUBSOIL DRAINS

1111.1 Subsoil drains.

Subsoil drains shall be open-jointed, horizontally split or perforated pipe conforming to one of the standards listed in Table 1102.5. Such drains shall not be less than 4 inches (102 mm) in diameter. Where the building is subject to backwater, the subsoil drain shall be protected by an accessibly located backwater valve. Subsoil drains shall discharge to a trapped area drain, sump, dry well or approved location above ground. The subsoil sump shall not be required to have either a gas-tight cover or a vent. The sump and pumping system shall comply with Section 1113.1.

Now who approves the location above ground?


----------



## TimNY (Feb 14, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Now who approves the location above ground?


Approved = Acceptable to the AHJ


----------

